# Общий раздел > Чувства > Дружба >  Мужская дружба, женская дружба - что это такое?

## Irina

*Считается, что мужская дружба кардинально отличается от женской. Хотелось бы выяснить так ли это. Чем дружба между мужчинами отличается от дружбы между женщинами?*

----------


## Irina

В очередной раз задумалась над фразой:  Однажды Фаина Раневская, увидев двух перешептывающихся за кулисами актрис, спросила: "Против кого дружим, девочки?" 

Неужели это действительно свойственно только женской дружбе?

----------


## Irina

*По-разному дружим - по-разному пишем*

В том, что дружба между женщинами и дружба между мужчинами отличается очень сильно, современные психологи уже не сомневаются. Теперь они нашли четкие различия между женским и мужским выражением чувств в поэзии.

Мужчины, да и некоторые женщины, считают, что женской дружбы не существует. Но мы-то отлично знаем, что это неправда. Женская дружба бывает разной: нежной и верной в девичестве, жесткой, полной азарта и соперничества в молодости, надежной в зрелые годы, трогательной и крепкой в старости. Мужчины дружат более бескомпромиссно. Поэтому и стихи о дружбе, написанные мужчинами, более жесткие, я бы даже сказала жестокие. Там почти всегда речь о боли, поте и крови. И если не война, то обязательно какие-нибудь опасные приключения, где проверяется дружба. Взять, например, самые известные стихи о дружбе В. Высоцкого «Песня о друге». Для проверки товарища обязательно надо тянуть в горы, лучше с риском для жизни, и только тот, кто не ноет и не плачет – тот настоящий друг. С женской точки зрения – это абсурд.

Еще одни типично мужские стихи о дружбе это песня из кинофильма «Д’Артаньян и три мушкетера» «Баллада о дружбе». Песня вроде негрустная, но опять война, «твой друг в крови».

Женские стихи о дружбе навевают совсем другое настроение. Женщины гораздо ближе друг другу, когда «на сердце вьюга». Мы не испытываем подруг. Мы сопереживаем, сочувствуем. Многие из нас не способны на опрометчивые или безумные поступки ради друзей. Но мы этого и не требуем. Женщинам легче, спину «в бою» нам прикрывает мужчина, но он не поймет нашего страха и неуверенности. Да и наши женские радости многие мужчины не сумеют разделить.

Прекращаем дружить мы тоже по-разному. Мужская дружба, говоря словами К. Симонова «валится с грохотом, как дубу полагается». Женщины еще долго могут поддерживать приятельские отношения, не испытывая былой близости и доверия.

Женские стихи о дружбе самым важным, если не единственным, препятствием для продолжения доверительных отношений называют соперничество в любви, пишет ladystory.ru. В этом случае поэзия близка к жизненной правде. Тогда как мужчины в стихах редко признаются, что часто перестают дружить из-за денег и власти. Как-то стыдно признаваться, что они рассорились, потому что доходы не поделили, или долг отдавать не хотелось. Обычно в поэзии причиной является предательство, а это очень общее понятие.

Мужчины часто подтрунивают над женской дружбой. Мы действительно редко вкладываем столько пафоса в это слово, как они. Но мы, женщины, все равно дружим. Так, как нам нравится.

----------


## Irina

*Почему считается, что женской дружбы не бывает?*

Оказывается, большое количество специалистов по психологии отношений считают женскую дружбу фантомом. То есть они уверены, что женщины не умеют дружить.

Считается, что женщины – страшные собственницы, в отличие от мужчин, и не умеют делить с кем бы то ни было свои увлечения, эмоции, и уж тем более своих и не своих мужчин.

Еще говорят, что женщинам свойственно сравнивать и принимать результаты сравнения на свой счет, и поэтому они не переносят, когда кто-то красивее, умнее, удачливее, стройнее или просто лучше готовит.

И в конце концов общепризнано, что женщины как огня боятся конкуренции, и предпочитают лучше жить в одиночестве, чем даже потенциально с кем-то конкурировать.

А еще, считают ученые, для женщины всегда на первом месте мужчина, и никакая женская дружба не выдержит проверки любовью.

А вот мужчины, согласно мнению психологов, очень даже любят конкурентную среду, возможность сравнений себя с кем-то, им нравится доказывать свою состоятельность рядом с другими, они не слишком зацикливаются на чувстве собственности и имеют очень много «командных» увлечений, которые обязательно подразумевают компанию.

И все-таки случаи настоящей женской дружбы, прошедшей проверку временем, мужиками, конкуренцией и чувством собственности, бывают. Таким подругам обязательно завидуют. Тем сложнее им пронести свой драгоценнейший груз ответственности за и перед подругами через всю жизнь.

*Чем женская дружба отличается от мужской?*

Считается, что женщина может дружить только с еще одной женщиной. И то до тех пор, пока между ними (или у одной из них) не появится мужчина.

Причины все в том же: в чувстве собственности, в боязни конкуренции и в расстановке приоритетов, согласно которой ни одна женщина не способна предпочесть подругу любимому мужчине. Так думают психологи.

На самом деле довольно редко, но бывает и по-другому. Конечно, здесь немаловажна роль все тех же мужчин: чтобы женщинам хорошо дружилось, их не должны «щемить» мужья. Поскольку истина о том, что женщина всегда предпочтет мужчину, наверное, бесспорна.

*Какой должна быть лучшая подруга?*

На этот счет у психологов тоже есть свое мнение. Они считают, что идеальный портрет лучшей подруги выглядит так: не очень красивая, но все же ничего, чтобы в кафе не отпугивать кавалеров, умеющая выслушать и успокоить, не имеющая других увлечений, кроме дружбы, не претендующая на главенство в отношениях.

Женщинам главное – поговорить о себе. И не бояться, что подруга окажется лучше.

Не знаю, насколько справедлив такой подход и насколько подруги каждой из нас соответствуют этому сомнительному стандарту. У меня самой лучшие подруги (их целых три!) и красавицы, и умницы, и с чудесными семьями, да и я тоже не хуже).

Но, как говорится, дыма без огня не бывает, и я уже начинаю задумываться: не потому ли в школе я была самой популярной подружкой и за меня всегда ругались одноклассницы, что была я девочкой весьма невзрачной и до предела эмпатичной?

И ведь это только самые главные вопросы! А сколько еще можно спросить по поводу женской дружбы!

И что делать, если между нами мужчина, и как быть, когда он выбрал не меня, а ее, и почему она дружит еще с кем-то, кроме меня…

----------


## Malaya

> что идеальный портрет лучшей подруги выглядит так: не очень красивая, но все же ничего, чтобы в кафе не отпугивать кавалеров, умеющая выслушать и успокоить, не имеющая других увлечений, кроме дружбы, не претендующая на главенство в отношениях.


где такую найти?...)






> Еще говорят, что женщинам свойственно сравнивать и принимать результаты сравнения на свой счет, и поэтому они не переносят, когда кто-то красивее, умнее, удачливее, стройнее или просто лучше готовит.


хех =)
ну ясн..)

----------


## Irina

> Считается, что женщина может дружить только с еще одной женщиной. И то до тех пор, пока между ними (или у одной из них) не появится мужчина.


А вот с этим я не согласна. Дружили, дружим и будем дружить.

----------


## fIzdrin

> Дружили, дружим и будем дружить


против кого?..-))

----------


## Irina

Не против кого-то, а все вместе: с подругами, их детьми и их мужчинами.

----------

